# Soft Hackle Swap! Sign up and Rules



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok,here we go. I will stick this to the top after a few days. Sign up for this fly swap will be 12/20/09 and deadline for flies to arrive at my house is 1/15/10. 
Rules.....

Reply to this thread if you want to join. You need not be a Master Tyer to join our swaps and you will find that you can learn plenty.I will edit the thread with your user name as you join. Please let me know what the name of your pattern is as soon as you decide and I will add it to you name here.I will edit again when your flies arrive with"Received".
Tie one fly of the same soft hackle pattern for each participant. If there are 10 then tie 9 flies.
Please toe tag each fly with the name of your pattern and your user name.(toe tags are little slips of paper attached to the fly)
Once you are finished tying, place the flies in a crush proof box and mail to me.(Altoid Tins are great) I will send a PM with my home addy when the sign up deadline is reached.
*Mail the flies in a padded mailer along with a padded return mailer with appropriate postage for me to mail back to you. I should not have to pay for your postage.*

As soon as I receive all the flies, I will sort them and return them to the participants.
If you have questions please don't be afraid to ask.

Paymaster.. Ethan's Hen..Got'm
Tightliner...Baetis With Attitude.. Got'm
Tightliner...(2nd) IWA
KINGFISHER... Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail..Got'm
TopWater94..."red-headed stepchild"..Got'm
luv2drum.... Partridge and Orange..Got'm
Murray trout bum...turkey biot and partridge..Got'm
gabreamfanatic...partridge and orange variation....Got'm
Tonyf6188....Holographic soft hackle..,Got'm
Dr. Strangelove...Tellico Nymphs.....Got'm


----------



## Tightliner (Dec 7, 2009)

Count me in with a #18 BWA. (Baetis With Attitude). 

Later................................


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2009)

Good deal Tightliner!


----------



## TopWater94 (Dec 8, 2009)

*great*

PM sign me up for size 16 "red-headed stepchild"


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the swap,TopWater94 and KINGFISHER !


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 8, 2009)

OK      I want to get in on this one.  Anyone have a suggestion of good beginner pattern that can be fished in GA?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 8, 2009)

luv2drum said:


> OK      I want to get in on this one.  Anyone have a suggestion of good beginner pattern that can be fished in GA?



Partridge and Orange is an easy one.

Welcome to the swap.


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 8, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Partridge and Orange is an easy one.
> 
> Welcome to the swap.



Thanks for the help.  I'll give it a try.  Neat looking pattern.


----------



## Murray trout bum (Dec 8, 2009)

Sign me up for a turkey biot and partridge.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome Murray trout bum.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 10, 2009)

ok paymaster you can sign me up for it. as for what i am tying i am open to suggestions. i will google  soft hackle and see what pops up and then tell ya later thank rob.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2009)

gabreamfanatic said:


> ok paymaster you can sign me up for it. as for what i am tying i am open to suggestions. i will google  soft hackle and see what pops up and then tell ya later thank rob.



You have been added! Thanks for join'n in.


----------



## Tonyf6188 (Dec 11, 2009)

I would like to join in on this one as well. I will let you know
what pattern soon.

I will be tying a Holographic Soft Hackle.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2009)

Tonyf6188 said:


> I would like to join in on this one as well. I will let you know
> what pattern soon.



Glad to have join us!


----------



## KINGFISHER (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright Paymaster, the Bass Pro gods have spoken I'll be tying a # 12 Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2009)

KINGFISHER said:


> Alright Paymaster, the Bass Pro gods have spoken I'll be tying a Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail.



Awesome!


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 11, 2009)

well i am going to tie the partridge and orange but i will change it up a bit. i will use chartuse floss with a gold bead on a # 8 hook. and with a thorax of peaccok herl.


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 12, 2009)

That sounds neat. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 12, 2009)

Haven't tied in years, but I'll dust off the vise and tie a few old-school Tellico Nymphs if that's agreeable?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 13, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Haven't tied in years, but I'll dust off the vise and tie a few old-school Tellico Nymphs if that's agreeable?



 You are in and welcome to the swap!


----------



## KINGFISHER (Dec 14, 2009)

Great choice for going with  Soft Hackle for the swap Paymaster! It seems to have generated a good bit of interest and it has helped me to learn a good deal about a style that I, as a warmwater fisher, had never given much thought too. However, from now on I would consider my fly box lacking if I went fishing without them.   Good job


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 14, 2009)

KINGFISHER said:


> Great choice for going with  Soft Hackle for the swap Paymaster! It seems to have generated a good bit of interest and it has helped me to learn a good deal about a style that I, as a warmwater fisher, had never given much thought too. However, from now on I would consider my fly box lacking if I went fishing without them.   Good job


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 14, 2009)

well the bps folks did not do good today in with me getting the things i need for my fly. the only thing they had was the partidge skin i needed. as much as i like having them here we still need more competion for them. but do  not fear i have found a great site with cheap prices.  so i got a big order of stuff coming in from them.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 14, 2009)

gabreamfanatic said:


> well the bps folks did not do good today in with me getting the things i need for my fly. the only thing they had was the partidge skin i needed. as much as i like having them here we still need more competion for them. but do  not fear i have found a great site with cheap prices.  so i got a big order of stuff coming in from them.



Yep.I go to BPS a good bit but they are always out of stuff. I order on line from Cabelas alot!


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 14, 2009)

i will be getting most of my stuff from this site www.anglersworkshop.com


----------



## KINGFISHER (Dec 14, 2009)

Another good site http://www.feather-craft.com/ ALL of my online orders come from here and I have NEVER been dissatisfied with anything.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 18, 2009)

Lookin for more tyers!


----------



## Tightliner (Dec 19, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Lookin for more tyers!



If you dont get any more , I'll be glad to do an additional pattern. Back surgon told me no wading for a few more weeks, so I'm stuck at the vise a wishin' .

Later........................................


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Well that's the group. TL you may tie an extra set if you like,totally up to you.Just let me know and an extra spot will be placed for you.So y'all tie up either 8 or, if TightLiner wants to tie an extra,9.


----------



## Tightliner (Dec 21, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Well that's the group. TL you may tie an extra set if you like,totally up to you.Just let me know and an extra spot wil be placed for you.So y'all tie up either 8 or, if TightLiner wants to tie an extra,9.



Count me in for a second pattern. I'll do a #12 Isonychia. The small pattern was called BWA (baetis with attitude, soft version of a BWO), lets call the large pattern a IWA (Isonychia with attitude). 

Later.................................


----------



## KINGFISHER (Dec 21, 2009)

TL you over-achiever Lookin forward to that IWA! So,Paymaster, we need to send 9 am I right?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 21, 2009)

KINGFISHER said:


> TL you over-achiever Lookin forward to that IWA! So,Paymaster, we need to send 9 am I right?



Yes sir 9 is correct. Y'all get after it now. The 15th will be here before ya know it!

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 21, 2009)

looks like i am half way done all ready.  i have 5 tied as of today. didnt do any thing today to busy shoping for last minute gifts but i am all most done with that. i do have 1 ? were do you guys find those small crushed proof boxes from? i can find the tins but not the boxes.


----------



## TopWater94 (Dec 24, 2009)

This is a heckuva swap so far. PM we should host a multiple fly swap in honor of TL's delima. Bless his pea pickin heart to be laid up like he is. I've had football injuries before , one in particular when I had to miss the plane to play against Hawaii and ended up watching not from the sidelines but from the recovery room after surgery. I feel ya TL. Merry Christmas !!! And keep tying, you outta have a full box for waiting for spring with all that time on your back...


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well TL might be down in his back but his tyin skills ain't hurt'n. Just wait till y'all see his contribution!Wow!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2009)

gabreamfanatic said:


> looks like i am half way done all ready.  i have 5 tied as of today. didnt do any thing today to busy shoping for last minute gifts but i am all most done with that. i do have 1 ? were do you guys find those small crushed proof boxes from? i can find the tins but not the boxes.



I always use the tins.I love Altoids and they come in a natural swap box.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

as of this evening i am done. i even got my tin for them. i have a huge collection of zippo lighters. and some of them come in a tin thats perfect for storeing flies. as for my vartion of the par and organge i failed with the the peacock herl so i just used some black  hare tron dubbin for the thorax. pics will be put up 2mrow my camera is charging right now. enjoy them fellas and if you use them i would like to see the catch.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 25, 2009)

gabreamfanatic said:


> as of this evening i am done. i even got my tin for them. i have a huge collection of zippo lighters. and some of them come in a tin thats perfect for storeing flies. as for my vartion of the par and organge i failed with the the peacock herl so i just used some black  hare tron dubbin for the thorax. pics will be put up 2mrow my camera is charging right now. enjoy them fellas and if you use them i would like to see the catch.



Good Deal!


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I have my P & O's in #16 finished.  Ended up tying about two dozen in all, so I could get some good ones to swap.  Boy how do guys tie the really little stuff?  I'll will get some pics up soon, I might try to tie another pattern as well. If I do it may be in something like a # 12.  I need a maginifyng lamp for the small stuff.


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 25, 2009)

*Fly pics*

Well here is my attempt at taking pics.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 25, 2009)

that looks great thier l2d and now here is my attempt at the part and organe


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2009)

From Tightliner.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow!!! Those are some fine looking flies gentlemen.  I'm really starting to get the bug.  Can't wait to try some out if the weater will ever cooperate.


----------



## Murray trout bum (Dec 28, 2009)

I mailed my flies today. From the pictures above, looks like some nice patterns are being entered.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Murray trout bum said:


> I mailed my flies today. From the pictures above, looks like some nice patterns are being entered.



Got yours today. Mighty fine flies! Here is a pic.


----------



## Murray trout bum (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad they made it.  Oh' one question where do you find those cool avatars?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Murray trout bum said:


> Oh' one question where do you find those cool avatars?




I find them in my backyard! I am all the time smokin or grillin something. I hardly ever cook without photo'n the results.
Did some steak tonite. See the Outdoor Cafe Forum.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2009)

Got luv2drum's today. Very nice!


----------



## Tonyf6188 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine are on the way. Should not be more than two or three days.
These are my first soft hackle so I am looking forward to some 
constructive criticism.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## KINGFISHER (Jan 4, 2010)

I hear ya Tony. These are my first Soft Hackle as well. I've been a little hard on myself trying to get everything just right! By the way, what did you decide to tie? I don't see it listed up top.


----------



## Tonyf6188 (Jan 4, 2010)

I added it to my first post about joining but I decided
on a Holographic soft hackle. It is a pattern a friend of 
mine showed me that he uses with great success on the 
Toccoa. I wish I could take close of pics, but I can't. Maybe
Paymaster can help me out.


----------



## Tightliner (Jan 4, 2010)

TopWater94 said:


> This is a heckuva swap so far. PM we should host a multiple fly swap in honor of TL's delima. Bless his pea pickin heart to be laid up like he is. I've had football injuries before , one in particular when I had to miss the plane to play against Hawaii and ended up watching not from the sidelines but from the recovery room after surgery. I feel ya TL. Merry Christmas !!! And keep tying, you outta have a full box for waiting for spring with all that time on your back...



Thanks for the concern with my back surgery! Update: Yea, I have more bulk storage flies than Carters has pills. I'll really be set come spring. Been trying tons of new ideas. Well..... went up to my cabin on the Hiwassee (NC) for my Christmas/ New Years break. The water was full flow and completely unwadable. This made lookin out the front window at the river much less painful!  Got cabin fever and rode up to Fires Creek to the upper tributaries, boy did the water look good! I just couldnt stand it. Went back to the cabin, threw the waders on, and politely ignored the doctors advice. Boy, once I got out there I found out pretty quick that my mind keeps makin promises that my body cant fill! Regardless, very carefully logged in about an hour! Man was it good to be back on the water !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Later...............................................


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Tightliner said:


> Thanks for the concern with my back surgery! Update: Yea, I have more bulk storage flies than Carters has pills. I'll really be set come spring. Been trying tons of new ideas. Well..... went up to my cabin on the Hiwassee (NC) for my Christmas/ New Years break. The water was full flow and completely unwadable. This made lookin out the front window at the river much less painful!  Got cabin fever and rode up to Fires Creek to the upper tributaries, boy did the water look good! I just couldnt stand it. Went back to the cabin, threw the waders on, and politely ignored the doctors advice. Boy, once I got out there I found out pretty quick that my mind has kept makin promises that my body cant fill! Regardless, very carefully logged in about an hour! Man was it good to be back on the water !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Later...............................................



That is great but man you got to be careful. Don't want to fall and mess up sumthin!But glad you got back to the water.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Tonyf6188 said:


> I added it to my first post about joining but I decided
> on a Holographic soft hackle. It is a pattern a friend of
> mine showed me that he uses with great success on the
> Toccoa. I wish I could take close of pics, but I can't. Maybe
> Paymaster can help me out.



When I get them I will take pics.


----------



## Tonyf6188 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Tonyf6188 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm with Topwater. I think a multiple fly swap would be a great idea.


----------



## Tightliner (Jan 5, 2010)

Tonyf6188 said:


> I'm with Topwater. I think a multiple fly swap would be a great idea.



Yea,that would be an interesting one. Maybe pick a species and follow the life cycle . Nymph, emerger, dun and spinner? Just a thought.

Later..................................


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 5, 2010)

I like it. Someone run with it if ya want. I have a suggestion. Next swap,whatever it is,lets tie an extra fly each and do a give away to the board. I did one last week and I had fun with it. PaulD decided he wanted Salt Water flies. With this one the winner would get what we decide to tie.


----------



## KINGFISHER (Jan 6, 2010)

Almost finished with mine guys, here's what they look like. First time tying Soft Hackles so hopefully they're alright....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks great to me. Good Job!


----------



## luv2drum (Jan 7, 2010)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 10, 2010)

Got Tonyf6188's today. Very nice neet tie!


----------



## KINGFISHER (Jan 11, 2010)

Sent mine out today Paymaster, so they should be there in a day or two. Wish I could have figured a way to keep them from laying on their side inside the tin. Thought about using styrofoam, but with the toetags and all, my idea didn't work out too well. But the hackle should be fine anyway. Looking forward to seeing everybody's ties!


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Jan 11, 2010)

ye paymaster my flies are on the way to you as of today. i finally got my lazy butt by the post office.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 11, 2010)

Look foward to seeing them y'all.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 11, 2010)

Never fear!  Mine will be in by the deadline! Pics later


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Never fear!  Mine will be in by the deadline! Pics later



Good deal!


----------



## TopWater94 (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the " life cycle swap " TL mentioned. Maybe before the rainbow spawn in feb before we all begin another year making excuses to our spouses The flies r lookin good fellas, mine r in the mail.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 12, 2010)

*OK, so the Tellico Nymphs were mailed today*

Be gentle folks, I haven't tied in close to 15 years.  The Tellico Nymph pattern was the first one my grandfather taught me to tie when I was about six or seven.  The first trout I caught on a fly I tied myself was on this pattern.  As a matter of fact, I used his old vise to tie these on, just wish he was still around to help!

They are on #12 hooks, be advised they are all weighted with lead wire if that bothers anyone.  I didn't tie the wing cases, because that was the way my grandfather and I tied them most of the time.  

They aren't the best, but they are on the way!  I appreciate the swap folks, it made me get out the old stuff and remember a fun hobby.  I think I'll make a trip over to The Fish Hawk in Atlanta for some supplies.

I did include one extra in the event one exploded during shipping or anything like that, just keep it for the giveaway or surprise one of the swappers.  (Kind of fun being a swapper, isn't it...)


----------



## luv2drum (Jan 13, 2010)

Those look great Dr SL.  This swap really got me going as well. I look forward to participating in more.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks very good to me Dr.S!


----------



## KINGFISHER (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah Doc, those look pretty good!


----------



## TopWater94 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re : got going*



luv2drum said:


> Those look great Dr SL.  This swap really got me going as well. I look forward to participating in more.



I feel ya dr. S , I tend to only tie what my local waters call for and I am especially fond if using nymphs only. Usually bh flies, rollers, and other wets but I usually never tie sh flies. But I think I will this year a bit more.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 13, 2010)

Got two packages today. Got gabreamfanatic's and Dr. Strangelove's! Both are super niceeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 14, 2010)

I got TopWater94 and KINGFISHER's contributions today! Very nice indeed! Here is TW's fly.


----------



## luv2drum (Jan 15, 2010)

Fellas these are all looking great.  I look forward to getting them so I can attempt to tie some more like them.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 17, 2010)

I will try to get the flies in the mail early(Tue) next week.This has been fun,thanks to all the participants.


----------



## Tightliner (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting!


Later.........................


----------



## luv2drum (Jan 18, 2010)

YES SIR.  Thank you for hosting PM.


----------



## TopWater94 (Jan 18, 2010)

Gracias master of the pay and all who participated. Look forward to the next one as well.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok y'all,they are on the way. Thanks for any that sent extras,it certainly was not required;But it was a nice touch. Also thanks to all,for sending postage and mailers. This was one of the few swaps where I did not have to pay someone's postage!
Look forward to the next swap!


----------



## KINGFISHER (Jan 20, 2010)

The swap was awesome! Lookin forward to the next one as well!


----------



## TopWater94 (Jan 21, 2010)

Got my flies today, nice tying dudes and dudettes'


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Good deal. When all have gotten theirs,I will unstick this thread and let'r drift on down stream.


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Jan 21, 2010)

When is there gonna be another I just read this thread and was wondering if we are gonna have another one


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice lookin' bunch o' flies, folks.  I'll be keeping these pristine with the little paper tags attached so I can learn to tie those patterns.  Thanks again!


----------



## Tightliner (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TW, thanks for the "get well" gift, very thoughtful of you. They will go well with my baetis collection, that is my bread and butter species. I spend more time conjuring up baetis pattern variations than any other (I love tying small stuff). Looking forward to the next swap.

Later..............................


----------



## luv2drum (Jan 22, 2010)

Got mine yesterday, VERY NICE.  Can't wait to try and tie some of my own like them. Thanks for hosting PM, thanks to all who participated, I've learned a lot and really enjoyed it.


----------



## KINGFISHER (Jan 22, 2010)

Received mine in the mail today! Nice looking bunch of flies guys! Paymaster, thanks for hosting the Swap. Great learning experience for myself and I'm sure everyone else as well.  Thanks to everyone that participated and I can't wait to do it again. Overbrook and myself are gonna be hosting a Saltwater and Bass Swap back to back as soon as everyone that want's to participate gets ready for it.  It doesn't matter if ya don't warmwater/saltwater fish.  Ya just might decide ya wanna try it one day and no one can deny it's a whole lotta fun tying those big 'ol mouthful flies So check it out and let us know when everyones ready,no hurry at all. Tight lines to everyone!


----------



## Tonyf6188 (Jan 22, 2010)

Got mine today and they all look great. Gave me some good 
ideas for the next one!

However, I must confess and apologize. After I got mine
I realized I did not toe-tag the ones I made. I do not know
if Paymaster helped me out or not but if you did THANKS!
Sorry guys, it was a rookie fly-swapper mistake I promise
it will not happen again.


----------



## Murray trout bum (Jan 22, 2010)

I received my flies yesterday, awesome flies gentlemen!  Thanks for hosting Paymaster and I hope to meet you guys someday.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2010)

Good Deal guys. I enjoy swaps especially when it goes as smooth as this one did.


----------

